# What kind of sugar do you use? corn?



## abefroman (Nov 17, 2010)

What kind of sugar do you use? corn sugar?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 17, 2010)

White Granulated Sugar. Invert in water for 7 minutes then add.


----------



## abefroman (Nov 17, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> White Granulated Sugar. Invert in water for 7 minutes then add.




Invert?


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2010)

Heat/melt
Heat water add sugar stir till dissolved


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 17, 2010)

Each molecule of sucrose (sugar) contains one molecule of fructose and one glucose. By heating (not boiling) the sucrose you will invert the sugar to fructose and glucose. This takes approx. 7 minutes.

Sugar will start to crystalize then you will notice your water has a syrup texture to it. You're done. Cool and add to wine.

This allows for an easier breakdown of the sugars during fermentation and will blend much easier and faster than just adding sugar to wine.


----------



## abefroman (Nov 17, 2010)

How much water do you use? For say 16 cups of sugar?


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2010)

2 parts sugar to one part water


----------



## abefroman (Nov 17, 2010)

Tom said:


> 2 parts sugar to one part water



Thx


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 17, 2010)

Just asking, what are you adding 8lbs of sugar to, size wise?

*if i am not correct, someone please let me know.*

5oz of sugar will raise SG of 1 gallon by about .010, so if the SG of 1 gallon is 1.080 it would raise the SG to about 1.090.

This being said, 5oz of sugar would raise 5 gallons by about .002

8lbs=128oz

128oz divided by 5 = 25.6
This is the number of 5oz portions present in 128oz.

this number would then be divided by the number of gallons to see how much it would bring the SG up.
1 gallon (256/1=256) = from 1.000 to 1.256 (!!!)
5 gallons (256/5=51.2) = from 1.000 to 1.051
6 gallons (256/6=42.6666667)= from 1.000 to 1.043

Also, don't forget that you are increasing the volume by adding sugar.
2 lbs of sugar will increase volume by a little over a pint! (if you need the math i can provide it.) so 8lbs would add 1/2 gallon.


----------



## abefroman (Nov 17, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Just asking, what are you adding 8lbs of sugar to, size wise?
> 
> *if i am not correct, someone please let me know.*
> 
> ...




Its sounds like alot to me too.

I got the recipe from http://skeeterpee.com


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, it's correct then.
i actually may have had to add a cup or 2 more to get the correct SG.

Use your hydrometer to check the SG after adding.


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2010)

download WineCalc. It does all the work for you

http://www.xs4all.nl/~mpesgens/thwp/winecalc.html


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 17, 2010)

Tom said:


> download WineCalc. It does all the work for you
> 
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~mpesgens/thwp/winecalc.html



i have missed hearing you say that.


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL could have said it as well.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Just asking, what are you adding 8lbs of sugar to, size wise?
> 
> *if i am not correct, someone please let me know.*
> 
> ...




could you repeat that again and this type a little slower.


----------



## abefroman (Nov 17, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> could you repeat that again and this type a little slower.



_v-(a^2 + b^2) = _v-c^2


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2010)

You guys are killing me, thank God for WineCalc. Now does it matter if I use the left or right hand for punching keys?


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2010)

abefroman said:


> _v-(a^2 + b^2) = _v-c^2



Yep, that's right. 
Dan, do U now understand?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 17, 2010)

actually...

number of ounces divided by (x*100) where x is the number of gallons 

or 

number of ounces divided by x where x is the number of gallons then move the decimal 2 places to the left.

/Math Nerd


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> You guys are killing me, thank God for WineCalc. Now does it matter if I use the left or right hand for punching keys?


Don't you use BOTH like all of us?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2010)

I sure do! One finger and two hands!


----------

